# how to do a shut down reminder??



## lepetitprince (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, everyone..I am a newbie here...and i m still a university student..recently i received many email from students who lost their pendrives in computer lab..so i hav come out with an idea that a shutdown reminder before shutting down the computer to remind students of their pendrive before they leave. so i wonder is it possible whenever student click the log off, shut down or sleep button, a picture of pendrive will appear automatically before you confirm the log off or shut down...is there anyway to do it??


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it is an NT OS, then you can crate a log-off script to execute any command you choose.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Elvandil said:


> If it is an NT OS, then you can crate a log-off script to execute any command you choose.


Yep. This can easily be setup by the Network Administrators of the School. They could easily setup a group policy to do this for the students.


----------

